# FreeBSD 10 64 bit and mysql-client for 32 bit



## LucaFraga (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi everyone, I apologize in advance if this section is wrong and for my poor English knowledge.

Here is my problem:

I have a server with FreeBSD 10 64 bit installed on it (FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p1 #0: Tue Apr  8 06:45:06 UTC 2014),
but I need to execute a program for 32 bit which depends on mysql-client.

When i try to run it, it says that Shared object "libmysqlclient.so.18" not found, required by "executable_name".

I already have mysql-client installed, but the one you find on ports or packages is for 64 bit. How do I solve this problem? Is there any way to install mysql-client for 32 bit?

Thanks in advance for any answer.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2014)

It's probably possible to do on the host itself but I'd create a 32 bit jail(8) and run it from there. The packages you install inside that jail will be 32 bit too.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 10, 2014)

LucaFraga said:
			
		

> When i try to run it, it says that "*Shared object "libmysqlclient.so.18" not found, required by "executable_name"*" .


Which version of databases/mysql-client did you install? databases/mysql55-client and databasea/mysql56-client provide libmysqlclient.so.18. databases/mysql51-client provides libmysqlclient.so.16.


----------

